# Dell Inspiron 5305 Flashing Blue Light



## Lythe (Sep 1, 2011)

This desktop goes through a lot. But I'm afraid it has finally reached its wits end because now, the power button never stops flashing. It used to be steady. At first, I thought this was just the "Hey! I'm on stand-by." light, but it's flashing right now and certainly not on standby. Sometimes, when you let it set for a while, and then go to click to bring it back to life, the fans run like crazy and just keep running without actually...ever turning on. Even before it started flashing, it seemed as though we were running the fans awfully hard because they started whirring rather obnoxiously...

I don't know the first thing about anything when it comes to things like this. So un-learned in this area, in fact, that I had to google to know that a tower is known as a "CPU." Huh...how about that? : /

Also...which may prove my above statement...the tower sometimes beeps when I press the "shift" key...I don't know if that actually has anything to do with anything though....

Any...advice?


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi and welcome to TSF 
Have you ever opened it up and air blown it to take out all the dust in there? FANs blowing like crazy usually means the computer needs a good cleaning. 
When the power button is flashing blue that happens after you leave it for few mins or does that happen anytime? 
Do you get anything on the monitor when its flashing blue even if you press the power button or reset?


----------



## Lythe (Sep 1, 2011)

It happens anytime. It used to be a steady blue light that turned an amber color when it was in standby...now it's just constant blue flashing.

And...sometimes. I'll push the the power button, and sometimes the screen will come on...but usually, the fans just start running and the monitor stays blank. Usually you can click my computer to bring it back from standby, but that doesn't work at all anymore..

I've never cleaned it, personally, and if anyone else has, they didn't tell me...I'll do it tonight maybe.../:


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

When you remove the case side to clean, remove the front panel. There could be dust buildup around the Power Button or the Power Button could be loose.


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

ya clean it and also do wat Tyree suggested and let us know


----------



## Lythe (Sep 1, 2011)

I feel so dumb right now. I cleaned it. The fans are fine now and the button no longer flashes. Haha. Stupid as I feel, I'm relieved that's all it was.
Thank you so much for your help and sorry it had to be something so stupendously simple!


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

I would try to make it a habit to clean it out at least once a month. It will help keep your computer running longer. Heat is a big killer for computer components.
good to see it up and running.


----------

